# также/тоже



## verbivore

My textbook is unclear on the difference between these two. Can someone clarify for me what if any is the difference between them. Thank you.


----------



## PatrickK1

Тоже is used when you want to say that another person does something as well. For instance "I'm a student, and John also (тоже) is a student."

Также is used for lists, such as "I do this, and I also do that."


----------



## Gloria1

Также is *formal*, тоже is *informal* - it's very easy to remember.
E.g.: "Я люблю суп с горохом." - "Я *тоже*" sounds just fine but "Я *также*" would sound downright out of place.


----------



## verbivore

That's what I figured too, but then the teacher went into this long convoluted explanation, saying that only when you introduce a new topic can you use тоже, and также is used when adding new information about an old topic. It's enough to make you think the Russians wouldn't care about such a rule. Whether the speech were formal or informal is all they would consider.

Do Russians really care that much about this, or has my American teacher spent too much time in America reading textbooks? It's seems to me that it's really not as big a deal as she claims. 

Thanks


----------



## Kolan

verbivore said:


> Do Russians really care that much about this, or has my American teacher spent too much time in America reading textbooks? It's seems to me that it's really not as big a deal as she claims.


The native speakers will, probably, notice inappropriate usage in conversation, but this would not change dramatically what you were going to say. Again, it is impossible to set up rules of thumb for you out of context. Could you please transcribe some examples from your Russian class for us to digest?


----------



## ckctenerife

PatrickK1 said:


> Тоже is used when you want to say that another person does something as well. For instance "I'm a student, and John also (тоже) is a student."
> 
> Также is used for lists, such as "I do this, and I also do that."



Does that mean that you use Тоже with clauses and Также with nouns? I was asking my friend about что / кто:  Кто для человека и тоже животного? and she corrrected me to Также


----------



## Maroseika

ckctenerife said:


> Does that mean that you use Тоже with clauses and Также with nouns?



Not exactly, тоже and также can be synomyms, but in some cases only one of them can be used.



> I was asking my friend about что / кто:  Кто для человека и тоже животного? and she corrrected me to Также


I'm afraid the phrase is spoiled or incomplete. At least it looks quite incomprehensible.


----------



## Awwal12

ckctenerife said:


> Does that mean that you use Тоже with clauses and Также with nouns? I was asking my friend about что / кто:  Кто для человека и тоже животного? and she corrrected me to Также


I think the correct answer was made by Gloria1. It is all about the registers of speech.


----------



## Q-cumber

Gloria1 said:


> Также is *formal*, тоже is *informal* - it's very easy to remember.
> E.g.: "Я люблю суп с горохом." - "Я *тоже*" sounds just fine but "Я *также*" would sound downright out of place.


Я тоже (люблю суп с горохом). 

Я также люблю суп-харчо. (Ещё я люблю суп-харчо. )

Также sounds pretty well in informal conversations, but it would have another meaning in the given context.


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> Я тоже (люблю суп с горохом).
> 
> Я также люблю суп-харчо. (Ещё я люблю суп-харчо. )


Ah, you've got a point. Still, a slight change is the word order would do the trick: "суп-харчо я тоже люблю".  Hence, although only "также" can be used in the described construction, it's incorrect to assume that "тоже" cannot add new information to the topic.


----------



## Boyar

ckctenerife said:


> Does that mean that you use Тоже with clauses and Также with nouns?


The rule of thumb is that *тоже* is used to show you do the same thing that other people do, think, say, etc.; so, it often goes with verbs (also: и ... тоже + verb); *также* focuses on what you do without any reference to others; it often goes with nouns (also: а также)

Ex.:
My wife's favorite restaurant is XXX - and I like it too! Любимый ресторан моей жены - ХХХ, *и* мне он *тоже* нравится!
I also like YYY and ZZZ restos. *А также* мне нравятся рестораны YYY и ZZZ.

However, if you put the emphasis on the restaurants, you have to use _тоже_:
Рестораны YYY и ZZZ мне *тоже* нравятся (note the verb immediately following _тоже_).


----------



## Rosett

I think the "rule of thumb" is simple: if you can substitute it with "то же самое" then use "тоже", if with "таким же образом" then use "также".


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> if with "таким же образом" then use "также".


"Также" and "так же" are different things, though.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> "Также" and "так же" are different things, though.


A "rule of thumb" doesn't pretend to be explanatory.


----------



## Awwal12

Just explain me how that rule is expected to apply to "Также я люблю харчо." "То же самое я люблю харчо"? "Таким же образом я люблю харчо"?? 
It looks to me more like the rule when the both must be written separately ("то же самое" = "то же" and not "тоже", "таким же образом" = "так же" and not "также").


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Just explain me how that rule is expected to apply to "Также я люблю харчо." "То же самое я люблю харчо"? "Таким же образом я люблю харчо"??


Both proposed sentences are weird, but only the second one remains grammatically correct, hence the answer is: "Также я люблю харчо".


----------



## -Nisa-

Awwal12 said:


> Just explain me how that rule is expected to apply to "Также я люблю харчо." "То же самое я люблю харчо"? "Таким же образом я люблю харчо"??



Также я люблю харчо = дополнительно к тому, что было сказано ранее, я люблю харчо

пример: Я люблю окрошку (пельмени, сосиски, ...). Также я люблю харчо


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Both proposed sentences are weird, but only the second one remains grammatically correct, hence the answer is: "Также я люблю харчо".


Oh, what a wonderful rule. Then you would probably never use the word "тоже" at all (since it's, well, an adverb, and just cannot replace the object construction "то же самое"; both are related to the predicate, but take different argument slots of it).
Cf. "я тоже сплю" (you cannot tie a direct object to an intransitive verb, only an adverb), "я тоже люблю её" (the object slot is teaken, so "то же самое" is out of the question again) etc. All are incorrect and demand "также" in your opinion, are they?..


----------



## Vovan

"*Тоже*" seems to be used more often than "*также*" in Russian today.
They both mean "*too*; _(in negative sentences)_ *either*".
"*(А) также*" is often used to continue or finalise a list of items; it can be translated as "*also*", "*in addition"*," *as well*", *"besides", etc*.

-- Он мне нравится. _(I like him.)_
-- Мне тоже. _(So do I.)_

...А также мне не понравилась игра актеров. _(...And I also didn't like the acting.) 



ckctenerife said:



			I was asking my friend about *что / кто*:
Кто для человека и тоже животного?
and she corrected me to *также*

Click to expand...

_"Кто?" - для человека, а также животного.
_Who_ is used to refer to a human being, as well as to an animal.

​*"Также"* shouldn't be confused with *"так же"* (=in the same way; as much). However, even Russians themselves sometimes do. And not without a reason, I guess:

-- Мне совсем не понравился фильм.
-- Также и мне. _(=Мне тоже.)_ / Так же и мне. _(=В той же мере и мне.)_​


----------



## Q-cumber

> -- Мне совсем не понравился фильм.
> -- Также и мне. _(=Мне тоже.)_ / Так же и мне. _(=В той же мере и мне.)_


Both answers sound unnatural to me.


----------



## Vovan

Q-cumber said:


> Both answers sound unnatural to me.


Do they differ in the way they sound?


----------



## Q-cumber

Vovan said:


> Do they differ in the way they sound?


No , it should be "мне тоже (не нравится).


----------



## Vovan

> Меня не цепляет, если жена видит красивую блузку, красивую книгу, красивого мужчину. Это же классно, что ей нравится все красивое, а не уродливое? *Также и мне*.
> 
> Почему мужчины смотрят на других женщин, даже когда идут с женой? - Интересные статьи - Книги | Всё для бизнеса и личной эффективности: бизнес-тренинги, нлп, психология развития, интересные статьи





> Написание _также_ имеет значение _еще_, например:
> _это необходимо *также и мне*_.
> 
> ТАКЖЕ или ТАК ЖЕ ? / Адвего



My sentence can also be embedded into a narrative:
Ему фильм совсем не понравился. Также и мне.​


Q-cumber said:


> No , it should be "мне тоже (не нравится).


In an elementary course of Russian, it definitely _should_ be so.


----------



## Montabella

Would также still apply if you are talking about someone else and listing items? for example:
Peter like hiking, camping, and surfing. He also likes swimming. Питер нравится хонды, кемпинг и серфинг. Он также нравится плавающий.


----------



## Rosett

Montabella said:


> Would также still apply if you are talking about someone else and listing items? for example:
> Peter likes hiking, camping, and surfing. He also likes swimming. Питеру нравится пеший туризм, кемпинг и сёрфинг. Ему также нравится плавание.


Yes, it still applies, as well as «тоже»:
«Плавание ему нравится тоже».
Word order is essential in the given case.


----------



## Montabella

Спаисбо Rosett. Is the version that you provided in your reply 
[«Плавание ему нравится тоже».] is that a more preferred way of stating that? Or are both considered equal in usage?


----------



## Rosett

Montabella said:


> Спасибо, Rosett. Is the version that you provided in your reply
> [«Плавание ему нравится тоже».] is that a more preferred way of stating that? Or are both considered equal in usage?


The baseline is:
Питеру *также *нравится плавание (как и пеший туризм).
Питеру *тоже* нравится плавание (как и Бобу).

However, by changing word order, we can emphasize either object, or subject. Put it first:
*Плавание* ему нравится *тоже*. (In the same way, as to the other activities, or to Bob, contextually.)
*Ему также* нравится плавание. (As to the other activities.)

You may want to memorize the above as a paradigm or as a rule of thumb.


----------



## Montabella

Oh ok, I clearly understand the differences now. Thanks again Rosett


----------

